# Your Concealed carry



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Just curious as to what those of you who have a license and carry, What is it that you prefer and why?


----------



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking at taking the class next month, of course I've ready bought myself an early Christmas present a Sig P225. Using the excuse that that I wanted something smaller than my full size Beretta .40sw..


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

PPK baby!!!



dakotaman said:


> Just curious as to what those of you who have a license and carry, What is it that you prefer and why?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I carry one of my 2 Kimbers .45, mainly the Compact CDP. It so much lighter I hardly notice I have it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Colt Officers Model (.45) or a Colt Govt in .380


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a Springfield Armory XD-40 Compact.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Desperado, 
I am left handed and looking for a cc gun. The safety is the big issue for me. I like how the XD fits in my hand, and I could get use to the trigger. Do you like yours? Any thoughts on a left handed friendly CC gun.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

glock 27 or 19


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I love mine, just took a little to get use too on the trigger, Overall, A great gun.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Bronzeback, You might take a look at the Smith & Wesson M&P. The magazine release can be changed to either side for a lefty or righty as well as interchangeable grips.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice guns Gentleman, dont have a CCW, thought about it here and there, I have 2 Colt Govt models one in 45ACP the other a 9MM, also have a S&W 414 in 40 smith, if I got a CCW I might try and carry my Smith if not I would look into buying a XD probably in 9MM, I have always liked them and a friend of mine shot one the other day and was very impressed he said, a great buy for the money, the only reason I wouldnt carry either of the Colts is that they are a bit bulky and I wouldnt want to be uncomfortable while carrying and I would want to be able to conceal it without much effort.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Glock 19, 26, or 30. Depends on what I am wearing and how I am carrying. Glocks because of reliability, simplicity, and relative accuracy. Also because I can carry different sizes and calibers but basically have the same grip and operation with all. Used to carry a Taurus 85SS Ultralite while out fishing till it fell apart a couple of times while at the shooting range.  I only take it to the range now.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Sucks that your Taurus fell apart on the range...that would've been kinda funny to see, but at the same time suck balls...lol......but seriously, Glock is as close to German engineering you can get...very nice gun...I believe Teddy uses the 10mm Glock....good shooting bro.




FishingAddict17 said:


> Glock 19, 26, or 30. Depends on what I am wearing and how I am carrying. Glocks because of reliability, simplicity, and relative accuracy. Also because I can carry different sizes and calibers but basically have the same grip and operation with all. Used to carry a Taurus 85SS Ultralite while out fishing till it fell apart a couple of times while at the shooting range.  I only take it to the range now.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I carry a 9x18mm Bulgarian makarov. But, whatever you carry make sure it dependable enough to bet your life on.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Nice guns Gentleman, dont have a CCW, thought about it here and there, I have 2 Colt Govt models one in 45ACP the other a 9MM, also have a S&W 414 in 40 smith, if I got a CCW I might try and carry my Smith if not I would look into buying a XD probably in 9MM, I have always liked them and a friend of mine shot one the other day and was very impressed he said, a great buy for the money, the only reason I wouldnt carry either of the Colts is that they are a bit bulky and I wouldnt want to be uncomfortable while carrying and I would want to be able to conceal it without much effort.


My buddy has an xd in 40 s&w. its a great gun, felt good in the hands and shot excellent. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a comfy reliable gun at a good price. I will eventually own one.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> My buddy has an xd in 40 s&w. its a great gun, felt good in the hands and shot excellent. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a comfy reliable gun at a good price. I will eventually own one.


Same here I will eventually get one, thing is once I get a little money in my pocket I cant decide on what to get, I want this, no I need that more, but this is such a good deal how can I pass it up, does anyone else go through this???


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Same here I will eventually get one, thing is once I get a little money in my pocket I cant decide on what to get, I want this, no I need that more, but this is such a good deal how can I pass it up, does anyone else go through this???


I go through this all the time, every time I get cash I go through the whole "I wanna get this ak47, no I think Ill buy some video games, nah I need new shoes, well I should buy parts for my mx bike, or my street bike". My life is an up hill battle when it comes to what I want, I can never decide. I usually just get the money and go with an impulse buy of one of those items, and regret it later.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I carry a Bersa 380. Able to put the whole magazine in the chest area at 25 feet with a standing target or a target running at me. Figure that should do the trick.


----------



## damascusblade5 (Oct 5, 2006)

I carry A Desert Eagle ,Baby eagle, in 40, best feeling handgun I ever shot.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ruger 357 w/ a 6in.barrel. kinda big to conceal ,but i know it will not jam either.has some stopping power too.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20895&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I carry a Bersa 380. Able to put the whole magazine in the chest area at 25 feet with a standing target or a target running at me. Figure that should do the trick.


Shortdrift, what kind of holster do you use with your Bersa?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a plastic paddle type.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Shortdrift, the bersa and makarov can use the same holster. I use a don hume IWB http://www.donhume.com/ for my makarov. for the money its a great buy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I went lastnight to a indoor shooting range that has gun rentals and shot the Springfield XD in 9MM and they are a very nice gun, handled nice, the 4" model felt good in my hands(I have big hands) fairly accurate for a gun I was just getting used to and that had untold rounds through it, functioned well for a handgun that again has had many rounds through it, it just made my shortlist of handguns to get.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

EZ ,sonds like your in a war zone??? don't leave home without it?...do most of you guys carry all the time? everywhere


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent carried in years, if I were to carry today I would definately get a CCW, and would probably only carry when fishing at night in out of the way areas, I was actually groundhog hunting one afternoon(at Deer Creek) when up pulls the game warden and he ask me if I seen anybody funny?? he proceeds to tell me(and people from the Columbus area might remember this) that a guy had just taken a deputys handgun at the Franklin County courthouse, killed a kid and took the truck he was driveing and was last seen heading in our direction, he told me if I seen anybody around my car dont approach them, maybe its because I was a little younger then(10+ years ago) but I had a Remington 700VS in 308 on my shoulder and a Colt Govt in 9MM on my hip, I wasnt worried in the slightest, if I were down there fishing and only had a St.Croix and a bucket of minnows it might have been a different story.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't you know that you can drown an individual in a minnow bucket?  All you have to do is get their head into it.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> EZ ,sonds like your in a war zone??? don't leave home without it?...do most of you guys carry all the time? everywhere


Freyedknot, Do you wear your seat belt every time you get into your car? Do you have working smoke and carbon monoxide detectors in your home? I am pretty sure the answer to both question would be yes. Not that you think you will be involved in an automobile accident every time you go for a drive, or that your house was going to catch fire or fill with Carbon Monoxide, but you do these things as a precaution. Tools that could possibly save you or a loved ones life. Most individuals that purchase a hand gun, go through the training, finger printing, FBI background check and practice as often as possible to obtain a Ohio License to Carry a Concealed Handgun look at their weapon the same way. A tool that they hope and prey they never need, but its always there IF its ever needed to protect their life or that of a loved one. 
Yes, I carry all the time. 
Lets face facts, violent crime in Ohio continues to rise at an alarming rate. LEO cant protect individual citizens. Most times they are called AFTER the crime has been committed. With the passage of HB 347 it will be less complicated to carry a weapon in the state of Ohio. Hopefully this will entice more Ohioans to go through the training and get their Ohio License to Carry a Concealed Handgun. If more people carried, the violent crime rate in Ohio would begin to fall. 
Think about it


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Don't you know that you can drown an individual in a minnow bucket?  All you have to do is get their head into it.


Yep I guess its possible, I just got to figure out a way to talk that gun off of them and keep a eye on my line at the same time


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This subject was pretty well hashed out sometime back.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56401

I'll not say what analogy I agree with or disagree with but some answers and comments are really interesting.............


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

big v, i would carry all the time to,he just has one for every scenerio and occaison. my comment was not meant to be serious, i am hardly ever serious ,but sarcatic to say the least.today i would be afraid to even hollar at a kid for stealing a candy bar as he may have a 9er.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> big v, i would carry all the time to,he just has one for every scenerio and occaison. my comment was not meant to be serious, i am hardly ever serious ,but sarcatic to say the least.today i would be afraid to even hollar at a kid for stealing a candy bar as he may have a 9er.


No offense taken. Sometimes its good to have a sense of humor!
I was only trying to provoke some good CCW discussions. Hope I didnt ruffle any feathers on my part, that was not my intent. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> EZ ,sonds like your in a war zone??? don't leave home without it?...do most of you guys carry all the time? everywhere


YES..and practice as often as i can afford..couple hundred rounds a week aint cheep!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well big v. i thaught about it and sometimes i don't put on my seatbelt to go to the corner store or pizza joint. . i hope that i would feel safe in my hood here in cleveland during daylight hours at least. i also feel if i thaught i could not leave home without it ,i would seek safe harbor elsewhere,like a retirement community. and besides when you leave it in the car as you go into a bank,post office walmart,someone will steal your ca,or break in and steal the gun and now it is in the hands of a criminal. i would rather carry it in a bar these days too. thats why i asked if you guys carry all the time. because you have to leave it in the car half the time.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> well big v. i thaught about it and sometimes i don't put on my seatbelt to go to the corner store or pizza joint. . i hope that i would feel safe in my hood here in cleveland during daylight hours at least. i also feel if i thaught i could not leave home without it ,i would seek safe harbor elsewhere,like a retirement community. and besides when you leave it in the car as you go into a bank,post office walmart,someone will steal your ca,or break in and steal the gun and now it is in the hands of a criminal. i would rather carry it in a bar these days too. thats why i asked if you guys carry all the time. because you have to leave it in the car half the time.


I do carry all the time and have never had to leave my CC weapon in my vehicle when going into stores. There are many banks that allow licensed carriers to bring their concealed weapon inside their establishments. If a place of business posts what we call CPZ (Criminal Protection Zone) signs and prohibit law abiding citizens from exercising their 2nd amendment right, I choose not to patronize them. But before I write them off, I usually speak to the manager and explain why the signs are not effective in keeping the bad guy(s) out. I also explain that businesses that post CPZ signs are sometimes targeted by the BGs as they feel they can rob these establishments without fear of confrontation. About 50% of the time I can reason with the manager(s) and the signs come down. The other 50% I stay out of. I also list the establishment on the Ohio for Concealed Carry "do not patronize" while armed web site http://www.ohioccw.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=77 
Of all the businesses in Ohio, less than 1% post CPZ signs and the list continues to get smaller. 
I dont go to bars. For one reason it is illegal in Ohio to carry a weapon into an establishment that serves alcohol for consumption on premises. As far as feeling safe in my neighborhood, I do feel safe, but so do most families before they become a victims of a violent crime. The old "it wont happen to me" philosophy. Well guess what, it does happen every day. Just because you or me are not a victim today doesnt mean we wont be tomorrow or the next day or the next. Show me a utopia that is immune from violent crime and Ill show you one that is ripe for picking. 
As far as seat belts are concerned: Did you know that most motor vehicle accidents occur with 1 mile of the operators residence?
I wear mine all the time. Better to have it on and not need it than need it and not have it on. 
Same applies to my Concealed Carry Weapon. 
Please, comments welcome!
Thanks, I'll climb down off my soap box now


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you enlightened me quite a bit on the establishment and the carry permits. good subject and good for all to know.i hope the law starts curbing some crime as i havn't heard much about a citizen subdueing a perp with his sidearm.it would be great if they were starting to get a little scared of us.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i used to think i lived in a "safe neighborhood" thats until i was reading the police blotter eariler in the year and saw a house on my street had been raided by the police for selling pot. i never knew or suspected anything  . this house is at the other end of the street but it just shows you that you never can tell  . better safe than sorry.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess the whole debate boils down to one unavoidable truth.

Although I hope to never shoot anyone I would prefer to do that to being dead.

Pulling my gun is a last resort. Chances are that a criminal may be better armed or a better shot. But when I am out of options I can still try to defend myself and my family.

Some people wrap themselves in fantasy that it could never happen to them.
Others feel that others will protect them. I feel like bad things do happen to good people and the police do not worry about me being shot as much as I do.

Everyone can make claims but I believe personal safety is primarily each mans responsibility. Each situation may be different but I believe my gun adds one more option to the scenario.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife and I had to go through a sorta bad area yesterday afternoon to get where we were going, seen 3 different incidents where people were getting arrested in about a 1 1/2 mile area, 2 heading in and 1 while we were headed out, there is no doubt high crime areas around Columbus and sometimes you have to go through them, a CCW would put you a little more at ease when you had to make those trips.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

> dakotaman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious as to what those of you who have a license and carry, What is it that you prefer and why?


I can only show you the front of mine, that is if you come near my fishing stuff. LOL. On a serious note, I would NEVER show and tell what I have on line. It lands a lot of people in Big trouble, or at a loss of personal property, license or not. There are way too many lurkers on line trying to get your property and many don't have good intentions. Don't under esstimate anybody. For your own sake be careful what information you are revealing about yourself - or what you have in your pocession on line. Think about it.

Happy new year to everybody, and be safe!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> Quote:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dakotaman
> Just curious as to what those of you who have a license and carry, What is it that you prefer and why?
> ...


I ask b/c 'm starting a CCW course on the 15th and I was curious as to those who might carry, what their preferences were and why. I know what I'm planning on carrying yet I realize that may change once I begin to carry(if I do). Hence the reason I stated the question in the first place. 
I hope you weren't insinuating I had other alterior motives by asking the question in the first place Knightwinder??


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

> dakotaman said:
> 
> 
> > I ask b/c 'm starting a CCW course on the 15th and I was curious as to those who might carry, what their preferences were and why. I know what I'm planning on carrying yet I realize that may change once I begin to carry(if I do). Hence the reason I stated the question in the first place.
> > I hope you weren't insinuating I had other alterior motives by asking the question in the first place Knightwinder??


Not at all. It's just that I would not enjoy to see or read about someone getting burned or their home robbed like mine did a few years back on a similiar site. Just by putting similiar info on public highways. I do owe you an apology after reading my own blog, I can see how you might have taken it that way.

I would like to guess that your intentions are valid and none of my business, however, whenever most guys get to talking or blogging some people don't know when to stop telling what their new toy is. It happen to me and apparently others as well. I won't make the mistake again and I hope that people won't become victomized by their own words and some rotten people who prey on hard working people.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

dakotaman said:


> I ask b/c 'm starting a CCW course on the 15th and I was curious as to those who might carry, what their preferences were and why. I know what I'm planning on carrying yet I realize that may change once I begin to carry(if I do). Hence the reason I stated the question in the first place.
> I hope you weren't insinuating I had other alterior motives by asking the question in the first place Knightwinder??


I carry a Kimber 1911,Ultra CDP Custom in .45 ACP. The CDP has an aluminum frame and is 7oz lighter than a standard 3" .45. The difference in weight makes the CDP a joy to carry. The 1911 has a proven track record that dates back 100 years. Mine is 100% reliable and is carried in condition 1 (cocked with the safety on) at all times. The single stack magazine makes the profile slim and as such fits my hand perfectly. 
In my opinion, there is nothing finer than a 1911 model .45.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> In my opinion, there is nothing finer than a 1911 model .45.


I agree 100% however I prefer the Colt Officers Model.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a chance to buy a Colt Commander a few years back in 38 Super and kick myself for not buying it, also passed on a 10MM and equally boot myself in the baskside for that as well.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply and your reasoning behind what you carry Big V. Never really considered a 1911 but your choice makes sense to me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> In my opinion, there is nothing finer than a 1911 model .45.


do you write for guns and ammo? lol..get a glock..


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm with you ezbite but I refrained from commenting as everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  Besides, I have been looking at a few different 1911s, some of which are Kimbers, just to add to the collection.


----------

